# mistero umount partizioni

## paccio84

Ciao a tutti,

ho un piccolo problemino con le partizioni, in pratica dopo un tot di tempo, alcune partizioni del mio sistema si smontano da sole e il mount manuale è possibile solo da root!

questo è il mio fstab:

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda4               /home           xfs             defaults,nodiratime        0 0

/dev/sdb1               /hosting        xfs             defaults,nodiratime,usrquota,grpquota        0 0

/dev/sdb2               /var/www        xfs             defaults,nodiratime        0 0

/dev/sdb3               /marina-space   reiserfs        noatime,notail  0 0

#/dev/cdrom             /mnt/dvd0       auto            noauto,ro,user  0 0

#/dev/cdrom1            /mnt/dvd1       auto            noauto,ro,user  0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

proc                    /proc           proc            nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

Solitamente si smontano così a caso le partizioni /dev/sdb1, /dev/sdb2 e /dev/sdb3.

Pensavo fosse colpa dell'hard disk che si spegne, allora ho disattivato hdparm, ho tolto pmount, gli unici demoni che mi restano sono dbus e hal, ma quelli mi servono per il montaggio automatico di cd o penne usb in kde.

Non riesco capire perchè le partizioni si smontano da sole, forse è un bug?

Ringrazio in anticipo per qualsiasi aiuto a risolvere sto problema!!

Ciao

Federico

----------

## s0nnyd3marco

prova a non far partire  dbus e hal all'avvio con rc-update, per vedere se il sistema smonta cmq le partizioni.

ciau

----------

## paccio84

ok, io ci provo, poi ti faccio sapere!

Grazie ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## paccio84

ahahaahhah, go letto dopo che te ieri ti!

Te ga iniziÃ  anche ti spammar su sto forum! DAGHE!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

Ciao se sentimo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## s0nnyd3marco

questo l'ho trovato su un howto

# L'opzione "noatime" per il montaggio dei filesystem ordina al kernel di non aggiornare le informazioni sul tempo di accesso del file. Tali informazioni, per quanto talvolta utili, non sono usate dalla maggioranza delle persone (chi sa che ls -lu restituisce il tempo di accesso?). Perciò, potete disabilitarlo senza rischi, impedendo quindi l'accesso al disco ogni volta che si fa il cat di un file. Segue un esempio di /etc/fstab con questa opzione di risparmio energetico:

/dev/hda7 /var ext2 defaults,noatime 0 2

prova a togliere noatime e vedi come si comporta il pingu

----------

## paccio84

Il noatime l'ho sempre messo in ogni caso, cmq mi pare che questa opzione non sia presente nelle partizioni che si smontano da se!

Non resta altro che aspettare!

Ciao Sonny

Grazie

Sta sera femmo qualcosa? Birra?  :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

Proprio hal e dbus possono fare qualcosa del genere (però mi sono antipatici e non li uso più quindi non so come aiutarti a configurarli). "noatime" non c'entra niente ma ti voglio far notare che va usato insieme a noadirtime se vuoi evitare accessi inutili al disco.

Oppure c'è un errore hw ed hai configurato l'unmont invece del kernel-panic o del remount-ro (è ancora previsto? o lo hanno tolto di mezzo).

Tanto per iniziare ha pensato di dare uno sguardo a dmesg? Di norma si inizia sempre da li.

----------

## Scen

Ma se avvii il sistema senza entrare nell'ambiente grafico, switchi in una console e dai

```

watch mount

```

e aspetti un pò, succede qualcosa? (tanto per capire se sti umount succedono con il sistema "a riposo" oppure facendo determinate operazioni nell'ambiente grafico)

P.S. Ahhh... sti utenti veneti  :Rolling Eyes:  (presente  :Razz:  ) paccio84, lo so che rischio di diventare antipatico, però ti consiglio di non scrivere in dialetto nei post, e di inviare le eventuali comunicazioni personali ad altri utenti tramite messaggi privati  :Wink: 

----------

## paccio84

ASD, non siamo veneti, siamo triestini!  :Very Happy: 

Grazie per l'aiuto e per il consiglio!

----------

